# Logiciels > Microsoft Office > [2007] Gestion des dpts avec un dpt central ou entrept

## Divy MOUKALA

Bonjour  tous

Je suis entrain de rflchir au MCD pour la gestion des dpts de boissons.

Je veux grer les stocks, les emballages, le parc automobile, les dpenses journalires et aussi pouvoir faire des tats tous les jours.
Quelques conseils m'aideront pour rflchir aux tables que je dois crer.

Dans l'attente,
Merci d'avance  tous pour vos conseils

----------

